

Can anyone learn to code? - jkaykin

Hey HN, do you believe everyone can learn to code or  are some people just not cut out to be programmers?<p>I would appreciate your thoughts.
======
stevenameyer
Programming requires a certain kind of thinking about things and methods of
approaching problems. As with anything there are people who are inherently
inclined to think about things in this way, but i do believe that anyone has
the ability to learn the skills to be at least a half decent programmer.

Learning to break down a problem into smaller pieces, recognizing different
situations in which something can occur, and being able to determine steps to
accomplish a goal are some of the main components of programming and are used
be most people on a daily basis to varying levels of success.

Now this being said there are a lot of fairly abstract concepts that need to
be understood in order to be able to produce clean, scalable code that would
be needed at most mid to high end companies. These concepts can be very dense
for people to understand as there often are no good real world comparisons for
them, and so these can prevent someone from becoming a highly skilled
programmer.

So can anyone learn to program? For sure. Can anyone learn to program to the
level required for a lot of jobs now a days? Probably not.

------
mingpan
From what I have observed in myself and others, I suspect coding is something
that anyone can learn to do. Some people may be particularly predisposed, but
for others, effort can go a very long way to compensate. A lot of programming
knowledge can be built up in small steps, and I don't think there is any
innate pre-requisite for being able to make these steps.

------
mb_72
I compare it to trying to learn a musical instrument: \- most people can learn
to some degree \- hard work and dedication can compensate for a lack of
ability \- for those of little talent, their end-point ability will always be
very limited \- the truly talented can make mastery of their instrument look
truly supernatural

As not all people should be musicians professionally, not all people should be
programmers professionally. It's hard to put my finger on it, but in both
cases some people just don't 'get it'.

Of course, if you are talking about having fun on your own - writing apps or
making music - or 'jamming' code or music with your friends - you can do
whatever you like.

~~~
rinrae
how do you define "talent"? what is that "talent" thing you mention? where
does it come from?

I'm asking because I don't believe in talent, I believe in practice (and
everything you need to practice a lot – stuff like dedication and
perseverance).

That being said, sometimes I'd love to believe in that concept called
"talent", because "I've got no talent for music" would be such a comfortable
excuse.

~~~
ScottWhigham
Clearly "talent" in programming has a tie-in to things like IQ and memory.
While I appreciate the musical instrument analogy, it breaks down on these two
elements specifically. I know guys who are "not smart" yet they are amazing
jazz musicians - true leaders of the world in that regard. These are guys with
probably a sub-85 IQ. Could be they programmers? No, not a chance. They don't
have the mental capacity.

So "talented programmers" and "talented musicians" have a different type of
talent. Both are simply luck of the draw at birth - if you were born smart and
with a high IQ, you can accomplish both (music and programming by practice).
If you were born with a sub-85 IQ, I don't think you have the option to become
a "programmer" unless there is some other element at work (amazing memory,
ability to focus, or something else).

------
lsiebert
I volunteer as a tutor in a community college computer lab. I've seen people
of all ages, intelligence levels and computer proficiency learn to program. In
C, which isn't exactly the kindest language for beginners.

I've seen 50-60 year old men without college degrees, guys who work in
construction, HVAC repair, physical jobs, learn C. I've taught them how to cut
and paste, because they didn't know how. They hunt and peck, and they take
awhile to. But they learn.

If they can do it, pretty much anybody can.

------
syberslidder
Some people just don't make the cut, I believe the number isn't small of who
can, but it isn't that large either

------
jkaykin
Thanks so far to everyone who answered. Some great answers here!

------
rinrae
not an answer, but a comment here:

your question suggests that somebody who can learn to code can be a
programmer; I don't think that's the case.

------
sonabinu
maybe not in every language, but most people can find a language whose logic
fits their own.

